# Age of Conan Unchained - Wer spielt es ?



## sam831029 (9. September 2011)

Huhu ,
nach längerer Auszeit um genau zu sein seit release von Rise of the Godslayer war ich nicht mehr
in Hyborea unterwegs. Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie es sich gemacht hat, wie es mit dem neuen F2P 
Modell zu spielen ist und am wichtigsten, spielt es überhaupt noch wer in 
Deutschland ?

Danke
MFG


----------



## Vetaro (9. September 2011)

Du bist hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du willst hier hin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forum.buffed....e-diskussionen/


EDIT: Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube du bist im falschen forum *und* hast beim Free to Play an das falsche spiel gedacht. So als ob du bei Metallica auftauchst und sagst "Ja, diesen Maynard James Keenan wollte ich schon lange mal sehen!"


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2011)

Wurde verschoben


----------



## MrGimbel (9. September 2011)

Das f2p Modell eignet sich eigentlich nur für die Levelphase und die 2 von 3 T1-Raids. Wenn man danach weiter spielen will, fährt man mit dem Abo einfach billiger. Ansonsten muss du als f2pler mit Einschränkungen bei der Klassenwahl leben (was in meinen Augen wirklich keine gute Idee von FC war, aber egal) und mit etwas weniger Komfort (kleinere Tasche und Bankfach, nur Basisreitfertigkeit und Pferd) leben.

Ansonsten ist AoC immer noch das beste MMO auf dem Markt, spiel es schließlich nicht ohne Grund seit März 2010 fast ohne Pause 
Es gibt zumindest auf Mitra mehr als genug Spieler, meine Gilde hat kürzlich erst einen Aufnahmestopp verordnet, da wir cirka 20 Neuzugänge in den letzten beiden Monaten hatten, davon werden sicherlich auch wieder welche gehn und andere kommen, etc....

Schau es dir an, anspielen kostet nichts. Selbst wenn dir auf dem Weg zu L80 die Lust vergehn wird, wirst du sicherlich für einige Zeit hervorragend unterhalten und das gratis.
Und ja FC arbeitet auch noch an dem Spiel  letzte Woche wurde erst wieder ein Levelgebiet und zwei highend Instanzen (Gruppenini und Raid) rein gepatcht, kostet allerdings um die 10 Euro.
Das sollte man übrigens auch mal erwähnen, da ja bei anderen Spielen immer ein Casualisierung beklagt wird. AoC bietet nicht nur aber auch knallharte Raidinstanzen (T3 ist immer noch ne Hausnummer, T3,5 und T4 sind/werden noch mal härter) und bockschwere Inis (TiAinAn, Jadestollen HM, Adashir Fort). Andere Inis waren für über ein Jahr wohl nur ner kleiner Minderheit zugänglich, erst durch einen Nerf vor einigen Wochen, wurde das etwas geändert.


----------



## sam831029 (11. September 2011)

Huhu ,
vielen Dank für Deine antwort das hat mir doch sehr weiter geholfen.
Einzelne Einschränkungen bezüglich der F2P Version nehme ich mal in kauf
und werde definitiv wieder rein schauen.

MFG


----------



## MrGimbel (12. September 2011)

Achso, im Prinzip kannst du die f2p Einschränkungen auch recht günstig umgehn.
Bsp hier http://www.buffed.de...Adventures.html

kannst dir für 5&#8364; einen Key kaufen (uncut, f2p ist aber auch uncut, wenn ich nicht irre), da sind 30 Tage Spielzeit enthalten, du kannst natürlich alle Klassen wählen und hast auch einen normalen Rucksack bzw Bankfach.
Wenn du nach dem Gratismonat auf f2p wechselst, hast du dann 2 Charslots (statt 8) zur Verfügung und kannst dann 2 deiner bereits erstellten Chars weiterspielen, also auch die Klassen, die normalerwiese nicht f2p sind.

Edit: eigentlich sollte der Link wo anders hin geh, aber nach "aoc key" googeln, geht natürlich auch ^^


Was ich noch vergessen habe, als f2p kannst du nur 2Gold besitzen, alles Gold, was du zusätzlich sammelst, wird gespeichert und steht dir nach dem Wechsel auf Premium zur Verfügung, ist also nicht verloren!


----------



## Geige (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gestern angefangen und ich liebe die Welt von Conan.
Das Kampfsystem macht Spaß, die Atmosphäre ist dicht und die Welt zieht einen
einfach sofort in seinen Bann 

Wieso hab ich das Spiel nicht früher entdeckt!


----------



## Xbow (30. Januar 2012)

Ich wills dir nicht vermiesen aber das Startgebiet bis ca. lvl 20 ist super ja.
Tortage halt, vollvertonte quests etc. aber danach gehts rapide bergab.
Funcom supportet das Spiel nicht mehr unbedingt. Nur meine Meinung 
aber wollte darauf hingewiesen haben bevor du zuviel da rein investierst.


----------



## Nerc80 (30. Januar 2012)

wie meinst du das mit rapide berg ab , der einzige unterschied ist das es nicht mehr alles vertont ist aber sonst gibt es da keinen unterschied und das Funcom das Spiel nicht mehr supportet ist auch nicht wahr gerade im januar wurde das Haus von Corm geöffnet und jetzt sind sie gerade an t4 dran und dieses jahr wollen sie noch das handwerksystem komplett 55555555555erneuern und noch ein addon veröffentlichen hört sich nach ne menge an was sie diese jahr bringen wollen


----------



## Styr74 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte das Spiel vor einigen Jahren schonmal angetestet, aber damals haben mein damaliger Rechner und AoC nicht wirklich harmoniert. Habs heute nochmal installiert und konnte sogar noch mit meinen alten Char der Tortage schon verlassen hatte weiterspielen. Ich muss sagen das Spiel macht schon Spass. Vor allem die Atmosphäre finde ich einfach super. Ich werde auf jeden Fall meinen HoX erstmal weiterleveln.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2012)

Werde es auch auf jedenfall nochmal anspielen, wenn ich nen neuen PC habe und es dann endlich flüssig spielen kann.


----------



## Rifter (7. Mai 2012)

Hab da mal ne Frage...

Hab mir AoC gekauft (gibts ja schon für 5 &#8364; in der Grabbelkiste)... 1 Monat dürfte ich sowieso ein Premium Kunde sein. Aber was Passiert danach mit meinen Klassen die ich als F2P-Spieler nicht Spielen dürfte? Werden die auf eis gelegt oder muss man ein bestimmtes Level erreicht haben damit man mit denen auf F2P basis weiter zocken kann?

Hat sich geklärt... die Klassen bleiben trotzdem eingeschrängt d.h. man muss z.B. auf sein 80er Assassine verzichten.


----------



## Nerc80 (7. Mai 2012)

viellecht hast du es nicht richtig ausgedrückt oder hast es falsch verstanden du kannst wenn dein acc auf f2p umstellst zwei chars aussuchen das ist nicht klassen gebunden also könntest du schon die assa weiterspielen auch deine erspielten sachen die für normale f2p gesperrt sind (z.B. t3 ausrüstung ) kannste weiter benutzen


----------



## geniushendrix (27. Mai 2012)

sehr gut beantwortet!


----------



## Aaryon01 (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo. Zwar nicht so viel los hier, möchte mich aber auch mal hier anschließen. Ich hatte ja mal einen Thread im allgemeinen Bereich aufgemacht, wo ich eine neue MMO Heimat gesucht hatte. Und diese eigentlich auch gefunden habe, in GW2 - wobei das ja noch ein wenig dauert, bis die offiziellen Pforten geöffnet werden. Danach habe ich im F2P Sektor noch ein wenig herumprobiert, weil man sich so ja Spiele anschauen kann ohne Verpflichtungen zu haben. Ein gar nicht genannter Titel war dabei dieser hier, Age of Conan, wo es kostenloser erst mal nicht geht, da man sich ja nicht mal die Vollversion kaufen muß, und das Add on ist eh erst ab Stufe 80. Was man so lesen konnte hörte sich das Spiel durchaus interessant an, einen Blick wert, also lud ich es mir mal runter, was erfreulich schneller ging als schon so manche andere Erfahrung im MMO Bereich. Und dann hab ich mich da mal so reingespielt, ohne große Erwartung - und war völlig überrascht, was man geboten bekam, ganz ohne jegliche technische Probleme in meinem Fall, und eine absolut faszinierende und stimmige Welt, wie ich sie so perfekt für mich noch nicht erlebt habe. Das hat so sehr Eindruck auf mich gemacht, daß ich mich dann sogar entschloß von F2P auf Premium umzusteigen, um wirklich alles im Spiel haben zu können, was eben möglich ist - ganz gegen meine sonstige Einstellung zu Abogebühren. Und ich habe es bis heute nicht bereut, im Gegenteil, das Spiel hat einfach das gewisse Etwas, insbesondere auch das aktive Kampfsystem, das ich so noch nicht kannte, und inzwischen habe ich auch eine nette Gilde gefunden und bleibe erst mal in diesem Spiel, das nun eine völlig unerwartete Heimat für mich geworden ist. Ich kann es nur empfehlen, vor allem da ein kostenloser Blick ja nicht schadet...


----------



## Zyon (26. Februar 2013)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> ... (uncut, f2p ist aber auch uncut, wenn ich nicht irre)...



stimmt das so? wenn mir das bitte jemand noch bestätigen könnte 

außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie es sich verhält, wenn ich 2008 einen cut key gekauft habe, ist das spiel dann jetzt uncut? *grübel*

danke für eure antworten!
gruß, zyon


----------



## Nerc80 (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo Sleepy Slow

F2p ist uncut ja ,aber dein alter acc ist immer noch cut wenn du es ändern willst hast du mehere Möglichkeiten 

1. du sagst dir mir egal die paar finisher die fehlen kann ich bei youtube anschauen und lasse es beim alten 

2. du kaufst dir aus demm internet eine Uncut version von aoc und gibst den code dann auf deiner account seite ein und dann ist es uncut , das spiel bekommst du für ein paar euros

3. du denkst scheiß drauf machst die einen f2p account und stellst es irgendwann auf prenium um , problem du mußt von forne anfangen kannst deine alten chars nicht benutzen 

es gibt vielleicht noch eine möglichkeit du nimmst kontakt mit funcom auf und fragst nach ob sie es um ändern könnten , auf deiner account seite gibt es ein button für einen livechat ( nur englisch )oder du fragst einfach mal im offizellen forum nach vielleicht habe ich ja eine möglichkeit vergessen :-)


----------



## Zyon (28. Februar 2013)

cool, danke nerc80 für deine ausführliche antwort!


----------



## I dream online (1. März 2013)

bin auch bei AoC gelandet bei der f2p Version und ja, sie ist uncut.
Völlig platt war/bin... ich aber, daß das ganze game an 'Kinderaugen' angepaßt wurde und es die 'räusper' Freizügigkeit
von 2008 nicht mehr gibt.
Hatte es 2008 mal angespielt und oha, da gings aber zur Sache (die Gemetzel echt krass wie auch 'so manches andre').

Es ist jetzt eher harmlos im Vergleich zu dem wie es zum release 2008 war. 
Die Welt war mir dennoch einen Ausflug wert, grafisch wie auch soundtechnisch prima, spielerisch anspruchsvoll.

p.s. Und endlich keine Pandaren und all den Kinderkram  Ja, Ihr dürft mich hauen, mag die Kleinkinderkost einfach nimmer *g*

Gruß Eure Träumerin


----------



## Nerc80 (1. März 2013)

hm ich verstehe das jetzt nicht ganz wie du das meinst mit " an kinderaugen angegepasst " oder mit "es ist eher  harmlos " ,es gibt es doch noch alles da wurde nix rausgepatcht oder um gepatcht , sind alle finishing move`s noch da es kammen ja sogar neue mit rise of the godslayer ins spiel .


----------



## MrGimbel (4. März 2013)

Jo, mir ist auch keine "Entschärfung" aufgefallen. Und Dank Pompslots kannst du sogar nackt T3 raiden^^


----------

